# You're calling me cold and emotionless like it's a bad thing (INTJ)



## Snowguard (May 21, 2010)

Hello all. I've recently come over to this thread after a great deal of analysis, and seeking to take risk and 

I first discovered the MBTI about 6 years ago. I was unemployed at the time, and the job search provider I was with asked me to undertake a course. I found it very difficult, a university graduate sitting around a table with junkies, no-hopers and others who didn't see things correctly. On the second day, we each undertook the MBTI test, and course facilitator told me what I was before he'd even marked my assessment. I found it interesting, and ended up taking more of his time than others, as I wanted data, dammit!

I've got a friend who is very much into the classification of people, and he also picked me as such, and the clincher came a couple of nights ago, when, full of home-made cider and martinis, I _still_ came out as an INTJ.

My main reason to come on here is to find out how I can direct my life into a more fulfilling way. Things like happiness would be nice and all, but that's sort of extraneous. I've a background in Asian Studies, but currently work as a Conductor on an urban rail network. It's becoming excessively corporatised, and when I learnt that the head of the division has a simple Associate Diploma in Business, and most of my more immediate bosses hadn't even finished high school, I knew something wasn't right.

I think I need to learn some more maths and sciences.

Anyway, that's me. I've read some INTJ threads and felt myself identifying more and more with other posters here. I look forward to more of that. Anyone else who'd like to comment, please feel free to also.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Snowguard and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Snowguard. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome, robot comrade. Please enjoy your stay.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

INTJs aren't cold or emotionless in my experience, so I would never call them that...

Welcome to the forum...
Greetings and salutations!...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Stoicism isn't a bad thing, it's what I do best.
Willkommen Sie!


----------



## Punch Clock Hero (Jan 20, 2010)

I must admit that I enjoy the "kuudere" persona we tend to project.

I do hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Snowguard (May 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses thus far. Please do not take this as an end to introductions, merely an intercession on my behalf.


Hmmm... Could I be any more INTJ if I tried?


----------



## Buck (May 5, 2010)

Welcome!


Have a wonderful day!:crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay.


----------

